
How to test your serverless app - slobodan_
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/the-best-ways-to-test-your-serverless-applications-40b88d6ee31e
======
RickJWagner
I remember the hoopla about SOAP web services when they were still emerging.
Lots of promise, eventually they had their place and now pretty much bygone.

I feel the same about serverless. It just doesn't feel like it's really going
to change things in a big way, but seems it will get some traction.

WDYT?

~~~
sebazzz
> Lots of promise, eventually they had their place and now pretty much bygone.

It that really the case or is it an assumption only because we don't find a
new blog post or article every few days? The SOAP specification is stable, and
the frameworks for building SOAP web services are also "done" and stabilized.
There is not very much new stuff to tell about SOAP.

> I feel the same about serverless. It just doesn't feel like it's really
> going to change things in a big way, but seems it will get some traction.

In my opinion it is only a way to give the cloud provider leverage.

------
slobodan_
Serverless is more than a cloud computing execution model. It changes the way
we plan, build, and deploy apps. But it also changes the way we test our apps.

Serverless can also change the way we test our non-serverless apps. For
example, UI testing or load testing.

